# Multiplay And Freestyler



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

This utility will allow you to control freestyler using the multiplay audio app
http://www.da-share.com/software/multiplay/

This is different from the midi/loopbe implementation we have used in the past, this app will allow direct control without the need to setup midi rules and gives the added benefit of being able to dynamically load sequences into the cue list by sequence name.

as an added bonus the utility can be accessed via command line and therefore Freestyler is now accessible by many other programs including windows schedule tasks, Windows Shortcuts, Home Automation software , batch scripts/powershell scripts. basically any software that can call an exe.

http://www.freestylersupport.com/fsforum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=7073

Typical implementation is to add lighting effetcs to your background audio files. this may be to trigger strobes with thunder. Fire a dmx fog machine with cannon fire, highlight your witch prop when a witch cackles.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Just be aware that MultiPlay was designed back in the days of Windows XP (yes, I wrote it) so doesn't play mp3 files well on some newer OS's. The work around it to use 44.1KHz 16-bit wav files instead.

I haven't updated it for a long time and don't intend to. Support is limited as I just don't have time for it these days.


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

Iv been using it for a few years for small pantomimes for a local amateur theatre group, its been great. I used to use the midi output to control freestyler DMX but FS was a but cumbersome to setup so i created this little utility. 

Last year was the first year i used it in the haunt and was fab, thanks for making this awesome bit of software


----------

